# Mods



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

... Only joking.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

twanker lol............DELETE THIS TOPIC


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Erm.. Excuse me.. I'd rather you didn't as iv done nothing wrong...

I'd also appreciate a formal letter explaining where I went wrong with evidential findings sent recorded delivery please.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

will get a bucket of owld smelly sock posted to you for use on any crims found wearing a girdle and whistling dixie on the highstreet and thats it lol.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

This thread is boring. Why are you boring me? Stop boring me. God, I wish there was some way to avoid reading a thread that's boring me. Etc. Etc.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol. Love it!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

If what you write offends me, and I get offended by what I read, is it your fault for writing it or my fault for reading it?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> If what you write offends me, and I get offended by what I read, is it your fault for writing it or my fault for reading it?


No my fault bud, always is


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > If what you write offends me, and I get offended by what I read, is it your fault for writing it or my fault for reading it?
> ...


 :roll: :lol: true Gaz, very true. :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

oceans7 said:


> If what you write offends me, and I get offended by what I read, is it your fault for writing it or my fault for reading it?


You should wright a book.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

simno44 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > If what you write offends me, and I get offended by what I read, is it your fault for writing it or my fault for reading it?
> ...


Why is it a book about a blacksmith?


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


bordering on racism gazza.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

a fence may be taken :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> a fence may be taken :lol:


So long as you put it back.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

simno44 said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > a fence may be taken :lol:
> ...


going straight to the scrappy.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > c15 ttt said:
> ...


The fences in my mind are wooden.

The scrappys in my mind are laughing.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

your blacksmith is a charlatan then :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> your blacksmith is a charlatan then :lol:


Mmmmmm! Charlatan!!

Why-eye!!!

Edit... tapatalk showing its disapproval of Geordie shores Charlott in compromising situations... Boooo


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Edit... tapatalk showing its disapproval of Geordie shores Charlott in compromising situations... Boooo[/quote]

im sure thats funny but i dont know how to bring the image up.ive never watched geordie shore.some of it was was filmed where i live.embarrasing.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

The picture is protected. Won't allow me to post. Never mind lol.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

simno44 said:


> The picture is protected. Won't allow me to post. Never mind lol.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Why bother commenting on threads like these??!!.... There are much more important things happening in the world! :lol:


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

simno44 said:


> You should wright a book.


its great reading posts from dumb people :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

msnttf10 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > You should wright a book.
> ...


think you will find he is dyslexic mate


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Would someone like to shine a light? .. Lol.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

its understandable that the thread isnt easy to understand if you werent there at the time.it is a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I started it mate..

I'm being slated but I don't know what for lol. That's my question.

I'm guessing iv spelt something drastically wrong but I'm not seeing it lol.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

simno44 said:


> I started it mate..
> 
> I'm being slated but I don't know what for lol. That's my question.
> 
> I'm guessing iv spelt something drastically wrong but I'm not seeing it lol.


that was meant for the other guy simon.i know you posted it.he was on about a spelling mistake.he doesnt know youre dyslexic.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > I started it mate..
> ...


I'm dyslexic? Shit! Haha.

To be fair i have no excuse. I may be.. But my phone isn't. Haha.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

so youre not dyslexic.i thought you were


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol yes. I am.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

good...er sort of..pleased thats cleared up :lol:


----------

